# Losing Sleep - Sanibel 18 or Montgomery 17



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

I have been reading everything I can about these two trailerable pocket cruisers, and am distraught over which to buy. Sanibel 18 supposedly has better sleeping space... Montgomery has better self righting abilities and sails more stiffly, which would please my little ones. I love the looks of the Monty, but was wondering if there is a centerboard trunk that intrudes into the cabin? A 360 degree tour of the M17 would provide answers to my interior layout questions. The Sanibel, I understand, is open below, and will beach quite well, which is an important feature in the multiple places I sail, however, the Sanibel by comparison to the M17 is a little more tippy at least for the first few degrees, then stiff after that. The M17 draws 1'9" which would make it a litte more difficult to beach, but not impossible. If I had the money, I would buy a new Compac Eclipse 21, as I understand it is very simple to rig, and would provide my family of four with a little more room. 
Non-negotiables: a well equipped used trailerable sailboat that sleeps 2 adults/2 kids on occasion (even if I have to sleep in the cockpit) ... safe in the Gulf of Mexico, but could beach on a cute little island we have in lake Sam Rayburn, and sail in the Destin, Florida Bay, with jaunts into the Gulf of Mexico twice per year. Last non-negotiable: she must point like a dream, because I sail the Neches River which is narrow, and sometimes certain areas of Sam Rayburn are narrow to sail due to stumpy and mossy areas. AHHHH! Owners of the Sanibel18 love their boats. The Montgomery owners love their vessels as well. If I could see both in person it would help, but I am relegated to tracking down all the stats. I would love to see a size comparison of both Vberths, and quarter berths, and all the jazz... tired of losing sleep... AHHHH!


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't help much with a choice but I had a Montgomery 17 for a short time and I really loved it. I might have to get another one some day. The Monty is a fun and stable little boat. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd vote for the Monty 17... There's one that was custom built for a circumnavigation...


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Oooh, That's a tough decision, I love the design of both of these boats, they are designs I researched heavily as well before buying my O'day. I guess it comes down to if you value performance or space, the Sanibel has more space, the Montgomery performs better, but has a stub keel and can't be beached. The sanibel has a huge interior for it's size, and can be beached but is not as fast or weatherly as the M17. Both boats look like they have nice deep comfortable cockpits. I guess my advice would be, if you find a nice used example of either one for a good price, buy it. It's nice to know both are still in production and parts are available.


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on your decision .... I'm sure you will be happy. I hope your two daughters enjoy the boat as much as my three daughters enjoy ours.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

You will enjoy it!


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I have finally purchased a trailer sailing boat...after looking at many used boats, in various price ranges. I loved the Mongomery 17 after seeing a used one in person, but it was too small for my family of five (newborn son on Christmas Eve 2008!) to stay on board for a night or two. I found a boat that I have totally overlooked. My perfect world would have been a Compac 23 for trailering and stability, short jaunts into the Gulf, and lake sailing in beautiful southeast Texas. I set a ludicrous price range for myself, as both my wife and I are in graduate school. I ended up purchasing a Chrysler 22 Sandpiper edition sailboat, in immaculate condition, with Galvanized extendable trailer for $3000. The boat was designed by Halsey Herreshoff! She feels like a Compac on the water in terms of stability. there are 2 double berths below and one large and long single berth. The one double is a conversion from a booth style dining area. No standing headroom below, but V-berth is very spacious with lots of space above decks. The boat is solid, with 3000 lbs of displacement... 2000 lbs lead ballast, and 790lb swing keel. I have purchased the boat, and she is still on the water currently, awaiting an appointment for outfitting with bow and stern rails, and lifelines...I hope to get the net type of lifelines, to keep the little ones on board. Patience has yielded a very nice boat and a very affordable boat, one that we can outfit and upgrade and do some sailing in multiple waters. I will take her to the bay at Destin as soon as she is looking smart. I hope to add a bowsprit, and a wheel... I will post pictures as soon as I get her looking smartly. In the meanwhile you guys can see some other Chrysler 22's at Chrysler Sailing Association Website
Perhaps it is really true...that there is a sailboat out there somewhere for everybody.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Steve,

Congrats! 

I looked at some of the photos at the site you linked to. Looks like a good choice for your purposes. Neat boat!

Looking forward to seeing some of your photos.

- John


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks John... Can't wait to get her rigged up and deployed for family giggles.
steven


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

Well friends, I have just returned from a somewhat successful sailing trip on my new to me Chrysler 22. The first day out presented learning curves. I had on the large genoa, and the wind came up a little too fresh for it, really hampering my ability to sail the boat. I had to be towed in to shore in humiliation, as my motor was getting repairs in the shop. I was just in a cove on a lake, so there was no danger. The next day, I had a nice family sail, but the wind died down upon return, leaving us on a very slow return to the shore. The following day, my wife and I had an absolutely perfect sail. The wind was in our favor in the cove of the lake and we ventured out into deeper "unprotected waters." We sailed home beautifully. That night I slept on the boat, and opened the forward hatch, which revealed the big dipper framed in absolute glory. The following day, storms threatened our sailing success, but I was able to do my first singlehanded solo sailing trip. We discovered that the boat likes a normal sized jib and she handled beautifully. I also learned that the boat must be treated with a firm hand when coming about, and correcting course must be anticipated, rather than responded to. This single-handed sailing was a huge accomplishment for me, as I was making my own decisions, and sailing to my heart's desire and content for an hour and half. Upon return, I nudged her swing keel against the shore as close as I could get it, and went up to a campsite for a break. A rain shower blew through, and just before sunset, a double rainbow was spotted just over my boat. The final day, today, there were 35 mph winds gusting from the northwest off the lake, and I was unable to get her back onto the trailer due to the ferocity of the wind related to where the boat ramp is. So, she is sitting snugly under two anchors until I can get her gently back on her trailer for another trip. Well, I wanted to write a report of my journeys and adventures, and share some pictures. I know I made mistakes. I know that I am still a sailing rookie, even though this is my third boat. But I am now a single handed sailor, at least for gunkholing. Enjoy the pics everyone.
Steven Hays - Spring Break Sailing 09

Steven


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

Way to go ! What a great deal you got on that Chrysler, glad to hear your first sails (except the tow in, Ugggg ) went well. I'm looking forward to sailing myself but it's gonna be awhile, still have alot of snow coming down here in Montana ski country.


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, hang in there. I have a friend who lives in Missoula, and this last bit they say is the hardest to wait through, and cabin fever starts to creep in... but you can enjoy laying out the ropes and such and preparing as much as you can! Can't wait to hear of your first sailing trip of the season! Fair winds and liquid seas, as opposed to frozen ones!


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

*Chrysler 22 update*








Well, this boat has turned out to be a pretty good choice for getting some sailing done. I learned that it is one of the designs that Halsey Herreshoff did for Chrysler in the late seventies. It is a design marvel below decks and sails very stable, although the boat needs a little bit of the keel deployed for pointing ability. It will sail with the keel all the way up, however, in relative stability. I will be working on some projects before putting it back on the water. First, lights so I can stay further out from the bank at night, then a mast raising system, which will involve some trailer modifications. I am going to attempt installing an electric brake winch which I will use to raise and lower the mast to replace the nailbiting crew that lifts the mast manually. Finally, I am going to have to find a better motor. It came with a little gamefisher, which I brought to a shop, had "reworked" then it would not even crank when on the water. I was then forced to navigate to and from the bank under sail alone, and this worked great for two out of three times. On the third return to shore, a puff of wind caught the boat and slammed us way farther onto the lightly sloping bank than I ever intended to go. It took three stout men, grunting and sweating like everything to push it back off the bank. I gotta find a good motor and I think I want to run controls into the cockpit, since the bow of the boat is so high. When I lean down to run the motor, I can't see ahead of me. After these modifications, dare I think of putting a hot shot paint job on it? I think it would look just awesome. Money is still kind of an issue, but at least we are getting some sailing done, and hope with trailer modifications for easier mast raising that I will get even more sailing done with my family this year. Check out this great pic of gunkholing. I waded to the shore without getting my shorts wet. This is a happy story of a swing keel sailboat solving the sailing delimma for a family a little short on cash who lives in an area where there are not many boat slips due to hurricane damage from Ike. More updates later.


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

One last thought on this thread for people searching for affordable pocket cruising sailboats. In my research for affordable sailing, I have found some boats I didn't even know existed. The Holder/Vagabond 17, (early/mid eighties) is a great little sailboat, and an Oday 192 or 19, also mid eighties) are worth consideration. Here is a great video of a Holder 17 that has been restored. YouTube - HV17 Remix narrated.m4v The world out there for trailer sailors is so much broader than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## camonett (Dec 9, 2008)

*Another Chrysler 22 owner*

I also have a Chrysler 22 swing keel boat (1978), but I am in central TX on Lake Stillhouse-Hollow. These 22s are good boats but not real easy to trailer and rig. It does weigh 3,000 pounds! Mine stays in a marina slip and removed once a year for maintenance and cleanup. A fun boat with lots of cabin room.
Carl
Temple, TX


----------



## deepwaterhorizon (Jun 18, 2010)

*monty 17' vs. sanibel 18'*

I really like the Sanibel, but I'm glad I chose the Monty. I have sail-camped her extensively. She can't be beached, but I have anchored her just off-shore, bow-to, in water shallow enough to make the wade a cinch. I've never considered the draft of the stub-keel an obstacle, and I believe the keel/centerboard configuration to be safer than a centerboard/drop-keel.


----------



## gbayfan (Aug 27, 2010)

*Nice Boat and Pics *

Steven,
Thanks for the nice writeup and pics. Glad your sleepless nights are over 
Looks like you made a great decision for your family. The boat has beautiful lines.
Am going through a similar decision process now, although I have decided on the boat....West Wight Potter 19. The trick is finding a used one in my part of the country.......
Bob


----------

